#  Schulmedizin >   Keime oder ähnliches im Blut nachweisen >

## xDarcxX

Guten Abend,  
Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage bezüglich des Nachweises von Keimen oder Pilzen im Blut. 
Ist das ohne weiteres durch ein normales Blutbild möglich?  
Mein Problem ist, dass ich letzte Woche erneut operiert wurde, um eine Arthroskopie-wunde erneut zu öffnen und zu verschließen, da eine Wundheilungsstörung vorlag und der Schnitt auch nach 5 Wochen immer noch offen war. 
Jetzt ist es nur leider so, dass ich im Urlaub war und dort auch in Pool und Meer schwimmen war. Gerade der Pool ist ja mit Sicherheit voll von Zeug, was so einfach in der Wunde gelangen konnte.  
Bei der OP letzte Woche wurde nun eine Probe aus dem Gelenk entnommen, da die Ärzte ähnliches befürchten. 
Diese Probe ist jetzt allerdings von dem Labor als unbrauchbar gewertet worden.  
Aktuell sieht die Wunde gut aus, allerdings wird das Gelenk zunehmend mehr blau.  
Daher die Frage, ob sich ein Keim o.ä. im Gelenk befinden kann, der sich so nicht nachweisen lässt.  
Ich bin dankbar für jede Antwort! Bin echt ratlos, da gefühlt jeder Arzt eine andere Meinung hat.  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo! 
In einem Blutbild kann man nur Entzündungswerte sehen, also wenn z.b. die Leukozyten hoch sind, oder das CRP, dann spricht das für eine Entzündung im Körper, man kann dann aber noch nicht sagen, welcher Erreger es ist, das kann man nur bei einem Abstrich sehen, das ist vermutlich das, was bei dir als unbrauchbar eingestuft wurde.

----------


## Saskia1510

> Hallo! 
> In einem Blutbild kann man nur Entzündungswerte sehen, also wenn z.b. die Leukozyten hoch sind, oder das CRP, dann spricht das für eine Entzündung im Körper, man kann dann aber noch nicht sagen, welcher Erreger es ist, das kann man nur bei einem Abstrich sehen, das ist vermutlich das, was bei dir als unbrauchbar eingestuft wurde.

 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!  
Sind diese Werte denn dann grundsätzlich erhöht, wenn die Infektion nicht von Bakterien ausgelöst wird? 
Es war nicht direkt ein Abstrich, aber halt eine Probe aus einer auffälligen Region des Gelenks.

----------


## josie

Hallo Saskia!
Ob es ein Abstrich war, oder ob ein Gelenkpunktat eingeschickt wurde, ist letztendlich egal, bei diesen Untersuchungen kann man den Erreger feststellen, im Blutbild geht es nicht. Die angebenen Werte sind bei einer bakteriellen Entzündung erhöht

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Saskia,
um im Blut Bakterien nachzuweisen, nimmt man Blutkulturen ab. Es handelt sich also um eine Blutentnahme, bei der das gewonnene Blut in spezielle Fläschchen mit Nährlösung gespritzt wird. 
Bei Deiner Symptomatik glaube ich jedoch nicht, dass Du Bakterien im Blut hast. Das ist sicher noch ein lokales Problem.
LG gisie

----------

